# Yamaha Mischer



## FingerSkill (1. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir ein Yamaha 01V zu kaufen und wollte euch fragen ob da jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Teil hat. Und wenn ja wie er das Ding findet etc...

thx fap


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Januar 2007)

Also von den Eingängen her sieht er nicht schlecht aus.
Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich  bisher noch keine Studioanwendung gehabt, die den dringenden Einsatz eines meist deutlich teureren Digitalmixers erfordern, ich benutze meist "einfache" analoge Mischpulte.

Insofern kann ich dir nicht viel mehr dazu sagen und es wäre sinnvoll, die Meinung eines Digimixer-erfahrenen Musikers abzuwarten.


----------



## sisela (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ein Bekannter hat ebenfalls diesen Mixer und er ist sehr zufrieden. Ist schon lustig die Fader auf einen Knopfdruck springen zu sehen. Ich denke mit diesem Mixer kannst du nix falsch machen. Der Preis ist allerdings auch kräftig aber ich denke das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Gruß


----------



## FingerSkill (4. Januar 2007)

Hoi, jo ich glaub auch, der Preis ist weniger das Problem.

Danke fuer eure Antworten


----------



## chmee (4. Januar 2007)

Die tollen Sachen sind doch die separaten Limiter/Compressor Einheiten per Stripe und
das Speichern des ganzen Setup, so dass man zB bei Live Setups ganz einfach über
das Laden des Song-Preset das ganze Pult in ein Song-Setup stellen kann.
Kein Drehen und Einstellen mehr. 

Find ich alles für Live und Analog supertoll, bei nem Studiosteup, wo der größte Teil
im Rechner passiert, wird das nicht so benötigt. Und Monitorfader gibt es auch billiger 
Behringer BCF und BCR.

mfg chmee


----------

